# What's the link to "The Run" in Prague??



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

My brother told me about "The Run" video. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. Please help, I've gotta see it!! :thumbup:


----------



## mort (Nov 4, 2003)

here is the link to that video

http://www1.350z.com.au/therun.asp


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

THANKS PLAYER!!!!!!! :cheers: 

Is that the only version? I thought there was one that was like 6-7 minutes long....


----------



## mort (Nov 4, 2003)

havn't seen any version other than that
:fluffy:


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

You might be talking about the whole DVD. I'm not sure where you can buy it, I got one for free at the Louisville New Car show like 1 or 2 years ago. I'll have to pop it in at home to see if its longer or not. I haven't watched it in forever. I know it has a making of on there, too.


----------



## Darren (Jan 28, 2004)

*One for sale.*

I happen to have an extra DVD in the original case. It was given to me by my salesperson when I bought my Z. It contains the whole production movie which runs about the length you specify, however, it also contains many extras, such as how they managed to pull off making the movie, the crew, how they had to have many different cars, everything from thrashers, to camera cars, etc. Pretty cool. If you are interested, I'll let it go for a very reasonable price plus shipping.


----------



## Darren (Jan 28, 2004)

*One for sale.*

I happen to have an extra DVD in the original case. I obtained it from my salesperson when I bought my Z. It contains the whole production movie which runs about the length you specify, however, it also contains many extras, such as how they managed to pull off making the movie, the crew, how they had to have many different cars, everything from thrashers, to camera cars, etc. Pretty cool. If you are interested, I'll let it go for a very reasonable price plus shipping.


----------



## TRC (May 27, 2004)

I have a copy sitting on my desk right now. 5.7 miles, 6 minutes, 10 seconds. Plus a bunch of extras. Too bad I have to give it back to my buddy.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

TRC said:


> I have a copy sitting on my desk right now. 5.7 miles, 6 minutes, 10 seconds. Plus a bunch of extras. Too bad I have to give it back to my buddy.


Thanks for responding, my peeps. I just bought on off of ebay for like $7.00 shipped. Some guy had 41 of them to sell. That's a pretty fair price! Anyway, if anyone is looking for one, I suggest ebay, just be careful of shipping charges, shouldn't be more than about $3.

Peace.


----------

